# without tcp optimizer vista is fail for high bandwidth



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2009)

i just did a fresh install of vista. i own a fios 20/20 line. before the fresh install of vista i got 20/20. after the install im only getting 20/10. however the fresh install of linux still gets 20/20. VERY interesting. tcp optimizer is here to help but why would vista suck balls in this regard?


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

They originally did it to slow the spread of a rather malicious worm, to be honest, I now believe they left it in just to satiate the copyright companies.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> They originally did it to slow the spread of a rather malicious worm, to be honest, I now believe they left it in just to satiate the copyright companies.



really? i cant believe that. because it adversely effects ISP performance and would definately lead to lawsuits.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> really? i cant believe that. because it adversely effects ISP performance and would definately lead to lawsuits.



Well they wouldn't exactly broadcast it now would they? But by slowing the speed you can connect to people that can slow your upload speeds/the amount of people you upload to.

One more step towards the RIAA/MPAA getting what they want.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> Well they wouldn't exactly broadcast it now would they? But by slowing the speed you can connect to people that can slow your upload speeds/the amount of people you upload to.
> 
> One more step towards the RIAA/MPAA getting what they want.



yea but if a network noob like me notices something this obvious clearly the expert network admins would know and this would lead to lawsuits. i just dont buy that this is intentional.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 30, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> yea but if a network noob like me notices something this obvious clearly the expert network admins would know and this would lead to lawsuits. i just dont buy that this is intentional.



I must say I'm actually confused that you've lost 10mb upload...that shouldn't happen. It's only supposed to slow the speed you connect to people.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 30, 2009)

Darknova said:


> I must say I'm actually confused that you've lost 10mb upload...that shouldn't happen. It's only supposed to slow the speed you connect to people.



well i figured it would effect both upload and download.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 31, 2009)

My understanding is that a half-open connection (what the TCP file restricts) is the connection made from your PC to whoever initially.

By limiting it to 10 you can only try to connect to 10 people/servers at a time.

After the connection is made though it's no longer a half-open connection, so you can establish another one.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> My understanding is that a half-open connection (what the TCP file restricts) is the connection made from your PC to whoever initially.
> 
> By limiting it to 10 you can only try to connect to 10 people/servers at a time.
> 
> After the connection is made though it's no longer a half-open connection, so you can establish another one.



well sometimes i get 12-13 Mbps without the optimizer. regardless vista needs some some TCP/MTU tweaks while linux does not.


----------



## 95Viper (Mar 31, 2009)

http://www.speedguide.net/read_articles.php?id=2744

Seems they do limit it in tcpip.sys per this article.BUT...read the comments.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Mar 31, 2009)

Easy Rhino said:


> well sometimes i get 12-13 Mbps without the optimizer. regardless vista needs some some TCP/MTU tweaks while linux does not.



Where exactly are you getting these numbers from?


----------



## Psychoholic (Mar 31, 2009)

I get over 200mbit both ways to my nas device on my local network..  im running vista64.


----------



## moogle (Mar 31, 2009)

I thought the TCPIP limit was removed in SP1 (Vista)?

AFAIK the TCPOptimizer doesn't do much in Vista because Vistas Auto TCP/IP tuning controls the values itself.


----------



## Darknova (Mar 31, 2009)

moogle said:


> I thought the TCPIP limit was removed in SP1 (Vista)?
> 
> AFAIK the TCPOptimizer doesn't do much in Vista because Vistas Auto TCP/IP tuning controls the values itself.



No, the limit is still there.

Grab TCP-Z, it's the only program I know that works fully. Instead of changing the file itself, it changes the value that is stored in memory, and TCP-Z allows you to install it as a service, so it's always on and invisible.


----------



## moogle (Mar 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> No, the limit is still there.
> 
> Grab TCP-Z, it's the only program I know that works fully. Instead of changing the file itself, it changes the value that is stored in memory, and TCP-Z allows you to install it as a service, so it's always on and invisible.



Cheers I've already downloaded it. Never knew such a thing existed 
What other nice -Z utilities are out there apart from GPU-Z and CPU-Z and this one


----------



## Darknova (Mar 31, 2009)

moogle said:


> Cheers I've already downloaded it. Never knew such a thing existed
> What other nice -Z utilities are out there apart from GPU-Z and CPU-Z and this one



As far as I'm aware that's it....for now lol.


----------



## moogle (Mar 31, 2009)

Darknova said:


> As far as I'm aware that's it....for now lol.



Ahh goody, then this is the only one that slipped past me 
I'll see if this fix does any benefits to my speeds.


----------



## Easy Rhino (Mar 31, 2009)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Where exactly are you getting these numbers from?



those numbers represent my upload connection to various speedtest sites on the internet WITHOUT running any sort of TCP Optimizer program on Vista. Vista apparently requires (vista home premium x64 atleast) a tcp optimizer, in this case one made by verizon, to max out the line at 20/20. my linux box does not need ANY optimizer and runs at 20/20 from beginning.


----------

